# You make the call. How would you score this?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ASA Lower 12 scoring. How would you score this.

Its ten or a twelve.

One other thing this is one of the targets the guy repaired at Paris for me. $60.00 bucks. Seems to be holding up quite well.


----------



## JD Davis (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like a good 12 to me


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks like it catches the 12 line to me DB. The rules on connector lines don't apply to the IBO 12 do they? Just the 10/12 line?


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like a dozen from here. Nice repair job on that target.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

from the ANGLE I m seeing it is a 12


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

12 for sure...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*We all agree*

The inside line of the IBO 11 scoring ring is the connector line and counts a 12.


I have had to argue more times than I care too.:angry: I agree if touching any part of the line at the connector it has to score a 12.
DB


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

huntindoc said:


> It looks like it catches the 12 line to me DB. The rules on connector lines don't apply to the IBO 12 do they? Just the 10/12 line?


what are the rules for the connector lines...exuse my ignorance...


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

12 all day - unless of course the ten and twelve do not touch at the "connector" in which case it is a 10. We have had a couple ASA targets this year that the connector was not really a connector.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

VeroShooter said:


> 12 all day - unless of course the ten and twelve do not touch at the "connector" in which case it is a 10. We have had a couple ASA targets this year that the connector was not really a connector.


thanks

so you mean like in the picture on this thread it looks like the bottom left of the twelve doesnt quite touch the Ten ring


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Got to go with yoou on this one DB 12


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> The inside line of the IBO 11 scoring ring is the connector line and counts a 12.
> 
> 
> I have had to argue more times than I care too.:angry: I agree if touching any part of the line at the connector it has to score a 12.
> DB


While I understand what your saying, this makes absolutely no logical sense. Where the 10/12 connect makes sense. The IBO 11 is not a part of ASA scoring. Why does it enter into any scoring decision? I guess it makes it more simple and consistent. 

Do IBO tournaments use Mckenzie/Delta targets? Why do they continue to put the 11 ring on the target?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

12 too me


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

if it was my arrow i would want a twelve if it was my buddys id give him a ten hehehe. 12 all day


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

huntindoc said:


> Do IBO tournaments use Mckenzie/Delta targets? Why do they continue to put the 11 ring on the target?


Yes, IBO uses the same targets. We always ask "why do they continue to put the 12 & 14 rings on the target?"


----------



## NMAC (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't see where anyone could even argue that's not a 12.


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*??*

2x6, 3x4, any way you wanna do it ,,,its a 12


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

That's a 12 all day.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ray Charles would even call that a 12. LOL Great shot.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

12 all day long!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I score it a 12 no question


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

frdstang90 said:


> Ray Charles would even call that a 12. LOL Great shot.



Yep


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Easy call on that one. It's a 12.

BTW, those repair job kits he sells, when done right, are better than the original stuff. Works great !


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

12! All day! Nice shot.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

no doubt about this its a 12!


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be a 12 all day long if i was scoring, but there is some that would take that from you because they say your on the inner side of ibo 11. 

Good shot who ever shot it!


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm going to give you a 12 an then read the replies. In our area we have all said that if it takes the whole group getting down on their knees and looking then it's good.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Only question is.....What exactly do the rules say ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ebonarcher said:


> Only question is.....What exactly do the rules say ?


Rules state if the 12 and 10 line are connected the and the arrow is touching that portion of the line where they bisect. then it is a 12. IF though the 10 and the 12 line DO NOT have a connection it is NOT a 12 if the arrow does NOT touch the 12 line. 

In reference to this photo. It is talking about where the 11 ring and 12 ring bisect. This would be the same as stated above for any of all instances.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

From the angle the photo is I would score it a 12 but if i got under it I think it would be a 10.It all depends on the angle you look at it.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

"If you can't call it out, then it's in"


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

"If you can't call it out, then it's in". Its more than pushing the line from the angle of the photo.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The arrow is ALL OVER the line. The 12 line. Easy call if you have read the rules, but I have been suprised by the "serious" shooters that have not read them.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

12 and even on the good side...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

definitly a 12


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

If its treemans arrow, its a 5 :mg: anyone else, its a 12:wink:

if that arrow is called out, the person(s) making the call are not being honest.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Boone, Ray Charles, Ronnie Milsap, Stevie Wonder all say

12:wink:
Some folks would rob a person of it though.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Easy 12!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

its a 12 all day long


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

12 touching the line


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

In my ASA membership packet there was a diagram showing the proper scoring of these situtions but there is absolutely nothing I can find on the ASA site that explains this. Anyone have their copy of the diagram I'm referring to?


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

There is a diagram in the 2010 Tour Guide Magazine


----------



## hoyt1981 (Mar 29, 2008)

12:wink:


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish ibo and asa could come up with common scoring system !! Sure would help clubs, they could run shoots for both organizations. It would be nice not having to worry about insert differences, target brands, and insurance issue !!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

12. No doubt.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

gryfox00 said:


> I wish ibo and asa could come up with common scoring system !! Sure would help clubs, they could run shoots for both organizations. It would be nice not having to worry about insert differences, target brands, and insurance issue !!


Well, they both shoot Mckenzie and Mckenzie uses a insert with all scoring rings there now and has for a few years. Insurance, ASA's seems like the best deal.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

that's a dozen son. I miss hearing that at ASA's.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

12 All the way..>>>>>>>>


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Them big fat arrows will get you a 12 all day.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

12 all day long


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

that would be a 12. i have seen it happen at asa shoots if you are breaking the line guess what its a 12


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*scoring*

I would say a 12 for sure, but I've seen other shooters say it would be a 10 cause the target has been redone with false scoring rings,,, to me those scoring rings are alot better cause they are finer and thinner... nothing is worst than your competetor shoots a 12 on a scoring ring that is 1/2" thick, not unless I hit it too:set1_applaud:


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

that's a 12 no doubt. Now on some of the new targets without a connector it would be a 10


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

All it has to do is touch! 12 all day long


----------



## contenderelite (May 24, 2010)

12 all day long


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

*no question`*

12 db....


----------



## JANDY (Mar 13, 2005)

*12*

12 for sure


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

no question about it, it's obviously a 12.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

No doubt in my mind.....It's a 12........Harperman


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I would call it a 12 all day long.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Its touching, you get it >>----> 12


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Don`t see how anybody could call that anything else but a 12. It`s all over the 12 line.


----------



## KurtB (Apr 19, 2010)

12, just like everybody else has said.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

It's a 12 of course.


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a 12 for sure.


----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

*Scoring*

I think its a 12 Whats the story on the Shot?.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont know what yall guys are looking at that is a 8 all day long.. jk DB


----------

